# impossible de cliquer



## xavax (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Mon macbook acheté cet été vient de me faire une truc bizarre.
Il démarre, j'arrive sur mon bureau mais impossible de cliquer sur le dock ou le menu pomme. La souris bouge mais je ne peux strictement rien faire. J'ai essayer de demarrer sur le DVD d'installe, pareil impossible de sélectionner la langue... j'ai fait le teste matériel en appuyant sur D au demarrage et la le pad fonctionne et le teste ne trouve rien d'anormal... JE suis un peu larqué la . Je suis en 10.6
J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider
Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Mars 2011)

voir dans les preferences sytemes si les clic ne sont pas desactivés


----------



## xavax (31 Mars 2011)

je ne peux pas y accéder puisque je ne peux pas cliquer ni sur pomme et le dock ne remonte pas non plus...


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Mars 2011)

tu as essayer avec une souris ? sinon faut redemarrer le mac


----------



## xavax (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai redémarré le mac. essayé une souris c'est pareil. J'ai meme essayé de redémarrer sur le CD pour réparer le disque. mais c'est pareil. Quand je démarre sur le Cd je n'arrive pas à cliquer.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Mars 2011)

Bizarre... Ca sent le SAV


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2011)

Avant le SAV, je tenterai bien une une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Mars 2011)

Ouais peut-être... jamais été confronté à un truc de ce genre...  Mais bon j'ai un MBP que depuis seulement un mois... Premier portable... je suis un newbie sur cette plateforme


----------



## Ksenya (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même souci! Je n'arrive plus à cliquer sur mon MacBook air que j'utilise depuis le mois d'août! 
Je suis bloquée! Au début il me sélectionner le texte quand je déplacer mon doigt mais après il a arrêté d'agir du tout 
Si vous avez trouver la solution, pouvez-vous la parteger avec moi? Je désespère


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2011)

Des raccourcis clavier permettent d'avoir accès à presque tout :

Ctrl + F2 donne accès aux éléments de la barre des menus (flèches de déplacement puis barre d'espace pour sélectionner ;

Ctrl + F3 donne accès au Dock.

Dans les préf. système, utiliser la touche TAB pour aller d'une pref à l'autre.


----------

